# What would be the best sounding/best blow off valve



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi everyone I have 02 golf gti 1.8t and was wondering what was a good sounding bov! Thank guys! And please don't rag on me about this like the last time I posted it in the vw technical lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

in again LOL :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

NO ****ING WAY....

HI TOM :wave:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

>>>>>>>Slides in like Kramer


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok dicks.. I did my own research and decided dv so go suck it


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

He sure showed us


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Do your own research hi five!!! :laugh:


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> He sure showed us


Gtfo is this all u do is creep on this site?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Joey GTI said:


> Gtfo is this all u do is creep on this site?


Pretty much


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Pretty much


Oh cool got any advice on a exhaust ?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Look up Tsudo on eBay .. High quality 3" stainless turboback for about $300 shipped. Sounds great, welds are beautiful, etc. Fitment is a pain though. Well worth the aggravation IMHO


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

There's a company called forced force. They have an awesome 3 inch exhaust. Thinking bout getting one myself. There a company based out of Switzerland


----------



## xxsur3shotxx (Sep 24, 2009)

third time is the charm. Can I party with you guys in this one too? I feel weird being outside the containment of the 1.8t Tech forum.


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

Like a rabbit in a pack of wolves


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

ldaledub said:


> There's a company called forced force. They have an awesome 3 inch exhaust. Thinking bout getting one myself. There a company based out of Switzerland


Sounds like a huge waste of money for some glorified fence post.. Im all about buying good schit, but a good exhaust is a mandrel bent pipe.. nothing more


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MKllllvr28 said:


> NO ****ING WAY....
> 
> HI TOM :wave:


 what it do? :wave:


Joey GTI said:


> Gtfo is this all u do is creep on this site?





dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Pretty much


LOL we creep all day and nite :thumbup: 24/7/365


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Ya no how we roll up in this b!itch!


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Look up Tsudo on eBay .. High quality 3" stainless turboback for about $300 shipped. Sounds great, welds are beautiful, etc. Fitment is a pain though. Well worth the aggravation IMHO


Yea I've heard of them is it just like a eBay thing bc I can't find it much on the Internet and what's your oppinion on a dv I was thinking apr or forge?


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

you wanna see a *REAL CREEP.....* 

:laugh:


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

Forge 007


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Joey GTI said:


> Yea I've heard of them is it just like a eBay thing bc I can't find it much on the Internet and what's your oppinion on a dv I was thinking apr or forge?


No way buddy.. You're not getting away with that question on my watch.. No way.. No how..



Harry Sax said:


> you wanna see a *REAL CREEP.....*
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

ldaledub said:


> Forge 007


Junk.... slow reacting, stock is better.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Joey GTI said:


> Gtfo is this all u do is creep on this site?


I'm rocking one of these crushed evo dv. I made mine but you can buy them from madmaxx 

Some good info in this thread about dv/bov http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5174749-Let-s-talk-Diverter-Valves


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> No way buddy.. You're not getting away with that question on my watch.. No way.. No how..


:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Joey GTI said:


> Oh cool got any advice on a exhaust ?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5405887-Turbo-exhaust-size&p=73164197#post73164197

we bouta move the party in here LOL


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

MKllllvr28 said:


> I'm rocking one of these crushed evo dv. I made mine but you can buy them from madmaxx
> 
> Some good info in this thread about dv/bov http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5174749-Let-s-talk-Diverter-Valves


Best option out there IMO


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5405887-Turbo-exhaust-size&p=73164197#post73164197
> 
> we bouta move the party in here LOL


Good looking Tom:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

MKllllvr28 said:


> I'm rocking one of these crushed evo dv. I made mine but you can buy them from madmaxx
> 
> Some good info in this thread about dv/bov http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5174749-Let-s-talk-Diverter-Valves


Is it something someone just kinda made in there garage or is it a legit dv


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Joey GTI said:


> Is it something someone just kinda made in there garage or is it a legit dv


dsm's dv's are legit as they come:thumbup:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Joey GTI said:


> Is it something someone just kinda made in there garage or is it a legit dv


A little bit of both lol. If you get it from madmaxx he'll hook you up with the proper couplers and such to run this on a 1.8t. I'm using it on my big turbo setup and there's a handful of guys using them on k03's and k04's.


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

MKllllvr28 said:


> A little bit of both lol. If you get it from madmaxx he'll hook you up with the proper couplers and such to run this on a 1.8t. I'm using it on my big turbo setup and there's a handful of guys using them on k03's and k04's.


Where can I order one at?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

From madmaxx!! Good lord I said that. Click on the link I posted above. Madmaxx is the original poster. Click on his name. Send him a pm saying you want one. Pay him. He'll send it.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

MKllllvr28 said:


> From madmaxx!! Good lord I said that. Click on the link I posted above. Madmaxx is the original poster. Click on his name. Send him a pm saying you want one. Pay him. He'll send it.


This is what you get for helping retards. They'll never let you down with "are you kidding me right now?" levels of dumb.

Give him your phone number, that way he can call you anytime and you ... can ... read ... things ... to ... him ... at ... a ... pace ... he's ... comfortable ... with.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Joey GTI (Aug 8, 2011)

TheBossQ said:


> This is what you get for helping retards. They'll never let you down with "are you kidding me right now?" levels of dumb.
> 
> Give him your phone number, that way he can call you anytime and you ... can ... read ... things ... to ... him ... at ... a ... pace ... he's ... comfortable ... with.


Cool story bro:wave:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Joey GTI said:


> Cool story bro:wave:


NO seriously tho... This is why we act like a bunch of *******s. I gave you the information in the link that I posted. I understand it's 8 pages long. But good ****ing grief skim it in the very least. 

MEOW....


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Joey GTI said:


> Cool story bro:wave:


Glad you liked it "bro".

I'm going to break my "don't help retards" rule and help you out. Here's your next upgrade:

http://tinyurl.com/3dfzrls





TheBossQ said:


> This is what you get for helping retards. They'll never let you down with "are you kidding me right now?" levels of dumb.
> 
> Give him your phone number, that way he can call you anytime and you ... can ... read ... things ... to ... him ... at ... a ... pace ... he's ... comfortable ... with.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
When you get done with that, there's a chance that you'll understand what just happened here.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

This thread is now about Jennifer Aniston :heart:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I will gladly accept this as a long cat replacement. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

get a dump valve.. thats what the small turbo pusssies are running 

i like the replacement of long cat..we need more long pics of this material


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

This thread needs more Jennifer


----------

